# Dlask Arms Corp.  DAR-701 Rifles



## RackMaster (Dec 4, 2007)

Just found this company, any one else ever hear of it?  It's Canadian based. The target and their new DAR-701 model look interesting. 


http://www.dlaskarms.com/



> *DAR-701 Rifles*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The91Bravo (Dec 4, 2007)

If it is Canadian built, and NOT Beer or Whiskey... stay the fuck away from it!!


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 4, 2007)

The91Bravo said:


> If it is Canadian built, and NOT Beer or Whiskey... stay the fuck away from it!!



LOL.  

Formerly Diemaco Canada from Kitchener, Ontario is now Colt Canada. ;)  I trust them with my life.
http://www.diemaco.com/


----------



## The91Bravo (Dec 4, 2007)

Ok...

post recinded.. lol

just messin with the Canuck..

I used to drive from Lisbon Maine across the Can border just to get some Alpine beer.. good stuff.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 4, 2007)

The91Bravo said:


> Ok...
> 
> post recinded.. lol
> 
> ...



Nah, I agree there is a lot of shite stuff built up here.  But now and then there is some great small manufacturers.  I'd be interested to see how these Dlask rifles handle.  They are obviously just copying an excellent design but how well does the it hold up. 

Alpine, I have had it on occasion.  A tasty brew that it is.


----------



## The91Bravo (Dec 4, 2007)

gdamadg said:


> Alpine, I have had it on occasion.  A tasty brew that it is.



When you are a kid, sneaking some brew, all is good beer.. 

But I do remember (mostly) that I did like it.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 4, 2007)

The91Bravo said:


> When you are a kid, sneaking some brew, all is good beer..
> 
> But I do remember (mostly) that I did like it.



  Very true, all beer is definitely good at a young age.


----------



## Pete031 (Dec 4, 2007)

Dlask makes good shit. They were big on making left handed weapons. I have not used them personally but they have a good rep.
Alpine is owned by Moosehead. I'm not a big fan of it. It is New Brunswick's big beer.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 4, 2007)

Pete031 said:


> Dlask makes good shit. They were big on making left handed weapons. I have not used them personally but they have a good rep.
> Alpine is owned by Moosehead. I'm not a big fan of it. It is New Brunswick's big beer.



Thanks Pete. ;)  Yah I'm not too fond of Alpine or Moosehead but when I'm in down in that area, "When in Rome!". lol


----------



## Lyle (Dec 5, 2007)

So what exactly is meant by "restricted?"  If it means only 5 rounds allowed, then what is the point of buying an AR?


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 5, 2007)

Choose said:


> So what exactly is meant by "restricted?"  If it means only 5 rounds allowed, then what is the point of buying an AR?



Did you read any information on the Canadian Firearms Centre site I showed you?  I'm not explaining this in detail for you!  Do some of your own research and if you want to own some firearms take the courses; they'll teach you all you want to know on the courses.  But if your that lazy that you don't want to figure it out for yourself, than your not ready to be a firearm owner.


----------



## Pete031 (Dec 5, 2007)

gdamadg said:


> Did you read any information on the Canadian Firearms Centre site I showed you?  I'm not explaining this in detail for you!  Do some of your own research and if you want to own some firearms take the courses; they'll teach you all you want to know on the courses.  But if your that lazy that you don't want to figure it out for yourself, than your not ready to be a firearm owner.



Zing....LOL>:{


----------



## Centermass (Dec 5, 2007)

Choose said:


> So what exactly is meant by "restricted?"  If it means only 5 rounds allowed, then what is the point of buying an AR?



I'm pretty sure "restricted" had to do with barrel length. 

While not being familiar with the firearm laws of our Brothers in the great white north, almost all the barrel lengths involved from Dlask shown are less than 16" (40.6 cm)

In the states, that classifies them and makes them subject to NFA rules. That and if the overall length is less than 26" (66 cm) they are subject to the act. 

True, you can have anything you want. But, in order to legally own and possess them, prior to purchase, you apply to the ATF for at least a Title II license. 

http://www.atf.gov/firearms/nfa/index.htm


----------



## Lyle (Dec 5, 2007)

Centermass said:


> I'm pretty sure "restricted" had to do with barrel length.
> 
> While not being familiar with the firearm laws of our Brothers in the great white north, almost all the barrel lengths involved from Dlask shown are less than 16" (40.6 cm)
> 
> ...



So even in gun-friendly states you need some kind of permission and background check-you can't just go around freely buying weapons (un-moded ARs, bazookas, shotguns, pistols etc)?


----------



## The91Bravo (Dec 5, 2007)

Choose said:


> you can't just go around freely buying weapons (un-moded ARs, _*bazookas*_, shotguns, pistols etc)?



Damn!!


----------



## Lyle (Dec 5, 2007)

gdamadg said:


> Did you read any information on the Canadian Firearms Centre site I showed you?  I'm not explaining this in detail for you!  Do some of your own research and if you want to own some firearms take the courses; they'll teach you all you want to know on the courses.  But if your that lazy that you don't want to figure it out for yourself, than your not ready to be a firearm owner.



When have I said I want to be a firearms owner?  Or that I genuinely cared about some gay-ass gun course?  Just a curious inquiry, and I would greatly appreciate if someone was able to provide an answer.  If you buy an automatic and your only allowed to fire 5 rounds, then whats the fucking point?  Especially if it cost a couple grand.


----------



## Centermass (Dec 5, 2007)

Choose said:


> So even in gun-friendly states you need some kind of permission and background check-you can't just go around freely buying weapons (un-moded ARs, bazookas, shotguns, pistols etc)?



Some items are categorized as articles of war, some weapons of mass destruction etc. 

Any weapon that falls under the NFA has to be licensed with the Federal Government (BATF) regardless of what state you live in-even Alaska where you don't need a permit for either a handgun or a rifle.  

Examples would be if its a short barrelled rifle, shotgun, automatic rifle, a machine gun, machine pistol, suppressed firearm, etc. The link I provided has all those that fall under the act listed. 

With the nutjobs out there floating around, the reasons for such control are obvious.

Course, the laws where you're at as GD mentioned are probably different.


----------



## The91Bravo (Dec 5, 2007)

Choose said:


> So what exactly is meant by "restricted?"  If it means only 5 rounds allowed, then what is the point of buying an AR?



I wholly agree.

I have my M4, and currently have about 12 magazines that are 30 rounds each.  360 rounds to say hello to any home invader, tends to be a deterrant.  

California has round limitations also, as well as external magazines (i think)  The Cal M4/AR15 is a ten round INTERNAL magazine.  after you shoot, you have to pop the rear retaining pin, crack open the weapon, load 10 rounds, close weapon, push pin, charge weapon, re-acquire target and then shoot..... too long a delay for me.. I'll stay in Tennessee, thank you..


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 5, 2007)

Choose said:


> When have I said I want to be a firearms owner?  Or that I genuinely cared about some gay-ass gun course?  Just a curious inquiry, and I would greatly appreciate if someone was able to provide an answer.  If you buy an automatic and your only allowed to fire 5 rounds, then whats the fucking point?  Especially if it cost a couple grand.



You never said directly but you made a lot of statements that insinuate that you would like to acquire one.  And with a comment like "gay-ass gun course", you would probably just buy one off the street illegally; which then causes the problems that appear on the news and in turn makes in more difficult for LEGAL gun owners like myself to acquire and possess them freely with out further restrictions.  You've asked questions about gun ownership in Canada in other threads, I gave you the link to the Canadian Firearms Centre which has all the answers you need and if not, the links to sites that will.  

I suggest you watch your tone, stop being a lazy ass kid and start finding your own fucking answers to your own stupid questions.  

Here, just 'cause I am a nice guy.  Now read, you can read can't you?

http://www.cfc-cafc.gc.ca/


----------



## Lyle (Dec 5, 2007)

gdamadg said:


> you would probably just buy one off the street illegally; which then causes the problems that appear on the news and in turn makes in more difficult for LEGAL gun owners like myself to acquire and possess them freely with out further restrictions.



Thats a matter of opinion.  Consumers want convenience.  Everyone else be damned!


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 5, 2007)

Choose said:


> Thats a matter of opinion.  Consumers want convenience.  Everyone else be damned!



No there's a difference, ones a responsible citizen of this country that respects the laws and it's fellow citizens.  You obviously are the opposite of that.  

You do realize that there are members on this board that are LEO and that it is frequented by Federal organizations from both Canada and the US that would make you as a target of interest?  

Your an idiot.


----------



## Lyle (Dec 5, 2007)

gdamadg said:


> You do realize that there are members on this board that are LEO and that it is frequented by Federal organizations from both Canada and the US that would make you as a target of interest?



By all means-I have done nothing illegal.  I don't see what relevance this has to our discussion.

You still haven't answered my question lol


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 5, 2007)

Choose said:


> By all means-I have done nothing illegal.  I don't see what relevance this has to our discussion.
> 
> You still haven't answered my question lol



I gave you the resources to find the answer for yourself you lazy bastard.  Learn to look for an answer yourself.

And any M-4 or similar rifle in Canada that is to be owned by any one other than Military or LEO must be Semi-Automatic, so if after 5 rounds you have to reload; so be it.  Most people only use it for target and tactical competitions.



> Q. What are the different classes of firearms?
> 
> There are three classes of firearms: non-restricted, restricted and prohibited.
> 
> ...



As I suggested take some courses and learn some more before you open your pie hole again.  Here's a resource you can use to find places in your area to take them.
http://www.firearmscanada.com/


----------



## Lyle (Dec 5, 2007)

gdamadg said:


> And any M-4 or similar rifle in Canada that is to be owned by any one other than Military or LEO must be Semi-Automatic, so if after 5 rounds you have to reload; so be it.



Ridiculous laws.  Might as well save the money.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 5, 2007)

Choose said:


> Ridiculous laws.  Might as well save the money.



I completely agree but they are only that way because of people that didn't obey the laws and buy illegal weapons to commit crimes.  Then the mass population goes hysteric and the Government has to do something to make them happy and the only ones they can penalize are the legal gun owners.

As some one that uses an automatic weapon for a living, is a private gun owner, hunter and target shooter; what would you really need an automatic assault rifle for?  Where would you be able to use it to it's full potential in your area?  If you want to use firearms like that go to school to become a police officer or go to the nearest recruiting centre and join the military.


----------



## Lyle (Dec 5, 2007)

gdamadg said:


> As some one that uses an automatic weapon for a living, is a private gun owner, hunter and target shooter; what would you really need an automatic assault rifle for?  Where would you be able to use it to it's full potential in your area?



Everybody has their own tastes.  You paid alot of money for that weapon, so you might as well use for what its name says - to its fullest potential.  I definitely think theres alot of excitement to be had if you take it out on the range.  

This was my point all along.  You might as well get your money's worth.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 5, 2007)

Choose said:


> Everybody has their own tastes.  You paid alot of money for that weapon, so you might as well use for what its name says - to its fullest potential.  I definitely think theres alot of excitement to be had if you take it out on the range.
> 
> This was my point all along.  You might as well get your money's worth.



You can get your money's worth.  This weapon was designed and built as a semi-automatic rifle knowing full well that the laws here in Canada restrict you to five rounds in a magazine.  Firing a rifle is not always about firing off as many rounds as you can, doing that can have the possibility of doing damage to the rifle as well.  A rifle like that is built for precision work; a single or multiple shots, precisely placed while moving.  If you fire that weapon on automatic it reduces your precision.  

I haven't bought the rifle yet, it is a lot of money and I'm not sure if that one is the right one for me.  It takes a lot of research in finding the right one.


----------

